# Vipassana Meditation



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

Vipassana, which means to see things as they really are, is one of India's most ancient techniques of meditation. It was rediscovered by Gotama Buddha more than 2500 years ago and was taught by him as a universal remedy for universal ills, i.e., an Art Of Living.

This non-sectarian technique aims for the total eradication of mental impurities and the resultant highest happiness of full liberation. Healing, not merely the curing of diseases, but the essential healing of human suffering, is its purpose.

Vipassana is a way of self-transformation through self-observation. It focuses on the deep interconnection between mind and body, which can be experienced directly by disciplined attention to the physical sensations that form the life of the body, and that continuously interconnect and condition the life of the mind. It is this observation-based, self-exploratory journey to the common root of mind and body that dissolves mental impurity, resulting in a balanced mind full of love and compassion.

The scientific laws that operate one's thoughts, feelings, judgements and sensations become clear. Through direct experience, the nature of how one grows or regresses, how one produces suffering or frees oneself from suffering is understood. Life becomes characterized by increased awareness, non-delusion, self-control and peace.

Vipassana Meditation

Code of Discipline

Basically, you embark on a journey of remaining silent and observing things as you do daily routines and tasks. Mostly, you'll meditate throughout the days and have to live the life of a hermit. Since some of you seem to find it difficult to go without sex and other seeming less pleasures, this course can give you the self-discipline you've tried to gain. The costs are on a donation basis only and there are numerous 10 day courses happening in all parts of the world. If you wish to learn more, have a look at their website and read over the Code of Discipline. You may feel more comfort and at ease by embarking on a journey with other people, who are trying to cleanse the mind of all thoughts and suffering. Think of it as a vacation for your mind and body.


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are some opinions from those who took the journey.

What I Learned From A 5-Day Silent Retreat 

PebbleStorm.com : 10 day silent Vipassana meditation retreat 

My 10-day Vipassana Course Experience


----------



## Patrick Petitjean (Mar 11, 2011)

This persons expectations before and after, seem to give more insight as to how most of us feel. Eventually, he ends up going several times due to conditions which arose from depression, job loss, fear, etc.

My 4 Vipassana Retreats Experience


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The Vipassana retreats done by Goenka are meant to be good, with that approach they don't dive right into Vipassana rather they begin with a few days Shamatha meditation which is single point concentration meditation to ensure that when you do the Vipassana you can maintain the right awareness and level of concentration. I read a book about a guy who cured a long standing health problem by going on a two week retreat, I might do one some day when I feel the time is right for me to do that sort of meditation


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

For anyone who did it- do you think it helped your DP or made you feel calmer about it?


----------

